

Universal phone charger approved - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8323018.stm

======
jacquesm
Great news, and about 15 years too late. Now let's hope the rest of the lower
power gadget manufacturers will get the hint.

At least this will solve a bunch of hunting around when you don't have your
charger handy. What it probably won't do is reduce the waste because phones
will still be sold with a charger.

Or they may become optional, another great opportunity for unbundling :)

